
Expedia developers don't know about RFC - anotheristaken
TL;DR: Apparently, Expedia can&#x27;t handle «+» in email addresses.<p>Few month ago I used Expedia service to book hotel and used my email with «+expedia» tag, as I usually do, helps a lot with filtering. But with Expedia «+» breaks everything. It is few month already I can&#x27;t unsubscribe from their spam. Two calls to support, «deactivation» of my account, but still I receive their ads. Funny thing is that «unsubscribe» link doesn&#x27;t work. To unsubscribe I need to log into my account, which is deactivated. I could send all mail with «+expedia» to &#x2F;dev&#x2F;null, but seriously, WTF?
======
dozzie
What makes you think you'd have any different experience if your e-mail
address did not contain "+" character?

~~~
anotheristaken
My sincere belief that developers know what they're doing at least half of the
time.

------
stevegoober
HN is not the right medium for this complaint.

~~~
anotheristaken
I'm not complaining.

